# Looking For Any Info On A Brette Phillipe Pocket Watch



## analogkid (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, I just received a pocket watch from my mother that my Father had before passing away. I tried goggling the watch and found no information. I would be grateful for any feedback in regards to where the manufacture is located, and if still in business, or any other information on this pocket watch. The only type that I can find is the name Brette Phillipe, or Phillepe. It's hard to read the name.

Thx


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

If you could provide some images of the watch there is a very good chance it can be identified and dated.

Essential are clear close up images of the dial and movement, with dimensions if possible. There is an excellent forum tutorial on posting images HERE.

Julian (L)


----------



## analogkid (Jun 29, 2011)

Julian, thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I recently was added as a statistic in the house break-in department. Anything small and electronic was taken. The only info I could find was the name mentioned on the face of the dial. I looked for any markings or symbols but could not locate any. The following is my description in better detail.

The name "Brette Phillipe" is in italics, right below in uppercase font is "CHRONO" All the letters are black including the hour-minute-and second. It has a white face. The material reminds me of brushed brass. The hinge is located at the bottom . The cover is not solid but has a pattern cut in it. It has a spear shape at each of the four points of XII , III, VI, AND IX with the tip touching the outer rim. It has a curl look flaring out from the spear shape. I would say about 30% of the face exposes the clock itself. The back has a design where the middle depicts a sun image with curving lines, not solid. The rest of the etched patterns look like exclamation points with it's top leaning to the right. These exclamation images are not all the same size. The top has a typical rotator that sets the time. The circumference is 1 3/4 "", with it's depth at 1/2 ""

I hope this helps.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Julian tells it like it is - trying to ID a watch from a description, no matter how good, is not really possible, and the more obscure a watch is, the harder it becomes. Common watches standard features may trigger a reaction from one of our members, but of an obscure watch, it's almost an impossibility. :yes:

OTOH, maybe one of our other members may have a notion - but Julian has extensive knowledge of Pocket Watches particularly, and these are a specialist field.

:weed: ldman:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have seen a small Philippe pocket watch, like a ladies pendant watch worn on a chain, nothing much to get excited about....... I think the name is trying to imply by association the greater name of Patek Philippe, so proceed with caution, unless we can see a pic to confirm.......... sorry to hear about your things being stolen, it's not nice, I had a small steam engine in the garage went, along with a brand new battery charger and my Dads old battery charger, the world we live in sadly..........


----------



## analogkid (Jun 29, 2011)

This watch journey is taking on a interesting twist. You would think that some information would be available with just the name. I would be happy to just get something on the just the manufacture. The only conclusion I can come up with at this time is they were not in business very long, and just made a small batch before stopping. It does not look very old, but that could be misleading because my Father had many items that he would tuck away with the reason being keeping it as new as possible. I might be approaching this in the wrong way. I'm going to take the path that it was made by a big manufacture, and the watch name has been lost in all it's clutter. Please let me know if you have any ideas otherwise.

To: Harryblakes7

I'm sorry to hear you also got wacked. The part that really makes it hard is what I found out what they received from the Pawn Shop after the police tracked down some of my items.

On a side note I also have a small steam engine that I kept from a 4 year old birthday. It has most of the parts and uses pellets to warm up the boiler. It's built like a tank, and when the fires cooking can run via pistons and pulleys a lot of devices. They did not take this.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It was common practise for retailers to buy in movements (ebouche), cases and dials and then assemble them with their own names prominently displayed on the dial.

Wiki has useful entries on Case styles and movements.

A complete stab in the dark and possibly misleading but your description suggests a SKELETONIZED movement, possibly of Chinese origin. This is pure guess work and may prove to be a red herring so treat with caution.

Can you upload images from a mobile phone?

Julian (L)


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 30, 2016)

Julian Latham said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you could provide some images of the watch there is a very good chance it can be identified and dated.
> 
> ...


 I have this pocket watch as well. I will upload pictures as a separate reply.


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an 18kt Philippe watch from the 1950's, and I did some research on the company




























as you might have gathered, they are French


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 30, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> I have an 18kt Philippe watch from the 1950's, and I did some research on the company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do not believe this is the same company. Also upon me opening the back cover of this watch, it is easily noticeable that this watch is not in any case an old one.


----------

